# Warn wench cable keeps breaking



## river (Apr 10, 2008)

anyone got a fix for stoping cable from coming up to far,when plowing. this happens when I'm plowing? and bring it up to far and breaks cable ? and where can I get a good cable to replace mine? or has anyone use a good rope type of cable? thanks


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.winchsaver.com/atvwinchsaver.html

Get one of these you won't regret it.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Check out the photo in post #4 in the link.

I had this same problem last winter and installed the big rubber washer. This 100% cured the problem. There's enough give in the washer to take the stress off the cable if you overwind it.

Hey Big my washer only cost 99 cents......:lol:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=262848


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

A hockey puck works too. Just need to drill a hole in it. 

Yes but where did you find that washer at wally-eye


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> A hockey puck works too. Just need to drill a hole in it.
> 
> Yes but where did you find that washer at wally-eye



Bought a bunch of them a bunch of years ago to use under an air compressor. Luckily that last one was still in the ol tool box....:lol:

Hockey puck is WAY to hard and not enough give.......


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Three items listed on this page (winch stoppers, fairlead protectors):

http://www.gorillawinches.com/winch-accessories/winch-maintanance

Steve


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> Bought a bunch of them a bunch of years ago to use under an air compressor. Luckily that last one was still in the ol tool box....:lol:
> 
> Hockey puck is WAY to hard and not enough give.......


 
I used them on winches before. Maybe for an atv it is to rigid. But works great on the 15,000 pound warn winch on my buddy's truck. 


They also make great motor mount bushings and body mount bushings too.:lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I bought a pulley and a u-hook, one of those units that are U shaped and have a little screw in pin. I put that unit on the plow, run the cable down through it and back up to my front rack. It takes off the tension and gives me great versatility in raising and lowering the plow.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Frantz said:


> I bought a pulley and a u-hook, one of those units that are U shaped and have a little screw in pin. I put that unit on the plow, run the cable down through it and back up to my front rack. It takes off the tension and gives me great versatility in raising and lowering the plow.


 
That would be a block and tackle that you are using. It ends up doubling the max wieght the winch can pull. Also known as a double pull. Still has tension on the cable but it is reduced.


----------

